# I heard that the 280z is super tunable?



## Michaeljones (Jan 17, 2011)

I heard that the nissan 280z is super tunable. My friend did something to his almost right after he bought it used and all of a sudden it was SUPER fast? Does anyone know what he did???


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

since hes your friend shouldnt you ask him....


----------



## Michaeljones (Jan 17, 2011)

*Do you think I would ask this question if that was an option??*



Shadao said:


> since hes your friend shouldnt you ask him....


Do you think I would post this question if that was an option?? Dummy...

He had it done to his car by a friend of a friend, he didnt do it himself. He knows that it had something to do with the turbo but he doesnt know how to do it or what was done. This was on a $3500 piece of crap just for fun.

How about actually answering posts with real helpful information? How does that sound??


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

he could have just richened the fuel to air ratio with the AFM, was it turboed cause turning up the psi on those would do it for sure


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking that maybe he increased the boost. If it's a factory turbo, then it has to be a 280ZX, as the 280Z never came with a turbo. Not knowing what kind of shape it is before it was worked on and without ESP, it's hard to say. A good tune-up can make a big differance in some cases!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Michaeljones said:


> Do you think I would post this question if that was an option?? Dummy...
> 
> He had it done to his car by a friend of a friend, he didnt do it himself. He knows that it had something to do with the turbo but he doesnt know how to do it or what was done. This was on a $3500 piece of crap just for fun.
> 
> How about actually answering posts with real helpful information? How does that sound??


calling me a dummy isnt gonna get you any help from me...

how about asking a question that is answerable... to not know what was done to the car your friend is as dumb as you. perhaps more so since he couldnt figure out how to turn on a computer and ask for help himself...

AND in your first post which i will quote for you so you can RE-READ it says


> I heard that the nissan 280z is super tunable. My friend did something to his almost right after he bought it used and all of a sudden it was SUPER fast? Does anyone know what he did???


 it says your friend did something... you did not mention that a friend of your friends friends half uncles sisters ex-bf's 3rd cousin twice removed spat at the car which made it go faster...based on what you said my response was very valid...

you gave us virtually NO info to help you with either... and the way you asked made you sound dumb as well " i heard the 280z is super tuneable " is that better than " the 280z is really tuneable " or " the 280z is awesomely tuneable", honestly you sound like ricky bobby " i wanna go fast mama "

is the car turbo? is it NA? are there any modifications done to it?


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

guys he turned up the boost on the turbo... it was a 280zx and now its probably pushing like 12psi in stead of 7 and working all the other turbo components to hard. end of story thats what happened


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

That would do it, without an intercooler and better fuel management it will implode after continus boost. 

And no the 280zx is not super tunable with out some major $$$. Best thing to do is swap out to a standalone FMU and alot of head work ($1500+).


----------



## OriginalFairlady (Jun 26, 2011)

The l28et block is simesed making it for rigid. It can entirely hold more boost pressure, but u need to install an intercooler and a standalone with megasquirt


----------



## NisHanger (Aug 30, 2011)

Michaeljones said:


> Do you think I would post this question if that was an option?? Dummy...
> 
> He had it done to his car by a friend of a friend, he didnt do it himself. He knows that it had something to do with the turbo but he doesnt know how to do it Car Accessories what was done. This was on a $3500 piece of crap just for fun.
> 
> How about actually answering posts with real helpful information? How does that sound??


It is very easily tunable but it's going to cost you a good amount to tune it. Just because it's simple, doesn't mean it's cheap. I haven't read what others said but it seems like he just turned up the boost on the turbo. Hope this helped.


----------



## 280zx turbo (Oct 24, 2011)

Shadao said:


> calling me a dummy isnt gonna get you any help from me...
> 
> how about asking a question that is answerable... to not know what was done to the car your friend is as dumb as you. perhaps more so since he couldnt figure out how to turn on a computer and ask for help himself...
> 
> ...


Epic response lol.


----------



## JordanWeeler (Dec 1, 2011)

Michaeljones said:


> Do you think I would post this question if that was an option?? Dummy...
> 
> He had it done to his car by a friend of a friend, he didnt do it himself. He knows that it had something to do with the turbo but he doesnt know how to do it or what was done. This was on a motorfiend.com piece of crap just for fun.
> 
> How about actually answering posts with real helpful information? How does that sound??


lol. Why don't you tell him to ask the friend of his friend. 
On a serious note it is pretty tuneable, although it does cost a lot of money to tune, that is if your not half assing it.


----------

